

I admire Amazon. I just don’t shop there anymore. - wpnx
http://pandodaily.com/2012/12/28/i-admire-amazon-i-just-dont-shop-there-anymore/

======
timmins
This is such an amazing coincidence. I stopped reading Pando articles. It
wasn't a conscious boycott. It just happened after reading a few articles and
seeing little to no value in exchange for the time reading each one.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Ok I chuckled on this one.

I wonder how much money this sort of non-article article brings in, and I
wonder at how soon before we're using bayesian techniques to generate these
sorts of stories from non-actual-authors. Automaton authors serving page views
to automaton viewers clicking on ads they will never read.

The advertisers know they are getting fleeced, see the story about the
Facebook hordes. I wonder when that particularly sorry pigeon will come to
roost.

------
revelation
The word Amazon appears in this article 34 times. The actual article is the
same "zen fluff" of "I need less consumer goods" and "I was suddenly realizing
I was buying useless crap".

------
jgj
I wonder if the author did any research or reflection into the supply chain of
the local shops he so self-ingratiatingly now espouses. Does he know for sure
that the books he special orders from inside of a building other than his home
don't just, you know, come from Amazon?

~~~
greenyoda
Actually, that would make a lot of sense. If a bookstore ordered its special-
order books from Amazon, it could get them shipped for free in two days (with
Prime) and re-sell the book for list price, making a decent profit. Probably a
lot faster than ordering the book from the publisher.

------
jasonmw
Articles like this are more appropriate for the writer's personal diary. I
don't see how his spending habits have anything to do with Amazon.

------
rikacomet
I don't buy from amazon, because they don't have any cash, prepaid card
options in my country (not until I last checked it)

------
sublimit
Fine, then don't.

(These words were just about as enlightening as the article.)

